# Netztwerk



## Tob (24. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute
ich will Hausintern ein kleines Netzwerk aufbauen.
ICh hab mal gehört das es die möglichkeit giebt sich über das normale Telefonkabel das ja schon verlegt ist zu vernetzten.
wenn ja,was muss ich tun??:]


----------



## Rene (24. Juni 2001)

Hallo,

also ich glaube, dass man ein Hausinternesnetz nur mit Hilfe einer ISDN-Telefonanlage aufbauen kann. Da stellt sich aber die Kostenfrage. Einfacher und billiger, aber auch weniger professionell ist der Einsatz von Netzwerkkarten. Da kostet eine nur um die 25,- (+ 5er Hub ca. 70,-), wobei eine Leistungsfähige Anlage um die 600,- kostet. 
Es ist also eher eine Kosten-, als eine Realisierungsfrage.


René


----------



## Tob (24. Juni 2001)

also eigentlich wollt ich nur 2 Rechner verbinden also ohne HUB oder
switch.Naja hab mich vieleicht nicht so genau ausgedrückt.
Ich wollte wissen ob sich aus einem normalen Telefonkabel ein crosslinkkabel basteln lässt.

Tob


----------



## Rene (24. Juni 2001)

Hi,

alles klar jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Aber ich glaube das wird wohl nicht gehen! Da es sich bei einem Telefonkabel nicht wirklich um eine Datenleitung handelt. Es wäre toll wenn man die schon in der Wand verlegten Kabel nutzen könnte!
Du brauchst für die Verbindung zweier PCs ein passives Datenkabel. Das heisst, dass man mehrere Adern(normalerweise 5) hat, mit Gleichstrom arbeitet und keine Trägerspannung anlegen muss.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine Karte die mit zweiadrigen Leitungen auskommt. Theoretisch möglich, wenn man eine Spannung auf die Leitung legt und AC-DC-Wandler hat! Ist mir aber nicht bekannt...


René


----------



## Tob (24. Juni 2001)

Schade aber Danke für die Auskunft
*kabelverlegengeh*

Tob


----------

